# A fast, slick blues lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

A lesson on how to play a fast 16th note lick over a blues shuffle.


I think it sounds modern and cool to use this 16th approach over tunes like these. Robben Ford and guys like him often do it.

[video=youtube;aiSjPt_NPA8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiSjPt_NPA8[/video]


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Very nice. Sounds like you've been doing a little woodshedding.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you, fretzel. Woodshedding is the only way to get better at playing guitar. :acigar:


----------

